# A few tips.



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Glass cleaning.
Cheap easy way to clean your glass is with vinegar (preferably white not ordinary will do) and news paper to polish the glass after. Vinegar will remove greasy marks and bugs from windscreens etc and newspaper will polish the glass after.

Tar/sticker glue removal.
A small amount of mayonnaise on tar etc left for a few minutes will dissolve tar and sticker glue leaving on stains etc itself. Margarine can also be used to remove the same.

Tar or oil from hands.
No swarfega? A small amount of margarine on oily hands will help remove oil from fingers and hands.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Amazing what goes on up north. Top tips Les cheers for sharing

Although I suspect you are winding us up!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

badyaker said:


> Amazing what goes on up north. Top tips Les cheers for sharing
> 
> Although I suspect you are winding us up!


Nope no wind up check them out on Google all establish facts esp the mayonnaise one


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Mayonnaise on your chips removes hunger as well !!! :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

les said:


> Glass cleaning.
> Cheap easy way to clean your glass is with vinegar (preferably white not ordinary will do) and news paper to polish the glass after. Vinegar will remove greasy marks and bugs from windscreens etc and newspaper will polish the glass after.
> 
> Tar/sticker glue removal.
> ...


Some great advice there Les. I knew the windscreen one and it is the best cleaning solution I've found but the tar/glue removal is a new one on me so thanks. 

Rubbing margarine into my hands is not an option though. Unless you're a vet and have a sexual relationship with a willing cow...  :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Some good tips.

How about Peanut Butter on plastic trim if you get polish on it...


----------

